# bastante : posición de "assez" con participio



## rarufriki

Bonjour!

Me he encontrado con una duda sobre el adverbio "assez" en francés. Normalmente va colocado antes de un adjetivo, como en "_C'est assez ridicule_".

Me he encontrado con la siguiente frase en español: *La noticia le había afectado bastante, así que deduje que había que consolarla*. En este caso, "bastante" acompaña a un grupo verbal (creo  si cambiásemos a "Elle était assez affectée par la nouvelle" sería más parecido a lo que dije antes; "assez" iría acompañando al atributo, que es un adjetivo ¿no?). 


Mi cuestión es: ¿se puede usar "assez" también de esa forma en francés (acompañando a otra cosa que no sea un adjetivo)? Y si es así (que imagino que sí), ¿en qué posición?
Mi primer intento fue este:

_*La nouvelle lui avait affecté assez, donc je déduisis qu'il fallait la consoler. (?)*_

La posición de assez no me convence mucho; un "beaucoup" ahí no me sonaría tan mal, y es que creo que en español ese "bastante" tiene un significado más cercano a "mucho" que al uso habitual de "bastante". Tampoco me suena bien "avait assez affecté"... pero "avait beaucoup affecté" no me suena tan mal. ¿Qué opinan los nativos? Quizás sea todo paranoia mía  (sospecho que sí xD)


¡Un saludo!

Raru

PD: he visto que hay otros 100 hilos sobre assez... en ninguno de los que he mirado he encontrado esta cuestión. Tampoco sabía cómo nombrar exactamente a este hilo. Pido disculpas si he repetido una pregunta que ya está respondida, o si es una pregunta estúpida o muy inconcreta ... es la primera que hago y no estaba muy seguro de cómo proceder  Si este hilo no aporta nada seré el primero en pedir que lo borren.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Paquita

Hola Rarufriki

Bienvenido entre nosotros...

Es que aquí, se necesita bastante experiencia para encontrar...

en el diccionario: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/assez
tu as *a.* parlé aujourd'hui has hablado bastante por hoy;

en el foro
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1399138 


> J_e me suis assez amusé et follement ennuyé _


 aunque ponerlos después no me chocaría
pero:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1979220


> Il est possible que je n'ai simplement pas vécu assez


 aunque "assez vécu" me parece mejor...

No creo que haya inconveniente en poner assez delante o después del participio (lo que no sería posible con beaucoup), pero prefiero antes.
En tu frase, pienso que preferiría "passablement"
Ver aquí: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/passablement apartado B

Y ojo con el pronombre...el "le" español es leísmo...o dativo de interés, pero lo natural en francés es un OD

No te preocupes, este hilo puede servir...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

rarufriki said:


> _*La nouvelle lui avait affecté assez, donc je déduisis qu'il fallait la consoler. (?)*_



Por una cuestión de sonoridad, yo también preferiría poner *assez *delante. 

Además, mi impresión es que aquí, el orden de los factores altera el producto en el sentido que, al ponerlo después, parece que le afectó menos que si se pone antes. Pero, insisto, no es más que una impresión personal.


----------



## Paquita

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pero, insisto, no es más que una impresión personal.



Tengo la misma impresión. 
Pero las sonoridades de "avait assez affecté" (a-é-a-é-a-è-é) no me gustan, por lo que prefiero "passablement" que pondría antes también como lo he señalado arriba.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Tengo la misma impresión.
> Pero las sonoridades de "avait assez affecté" (a-é-a-é-a-è-é) no me gustan, por lo que prefiero "passablement" que pondría antes también como lo he señalado arriba.



Bueno, yo no me refería a esa sonoridad sino a la del conjunto de la oración en sí.

Pero, dejando las impresiones personales de lado, no estoy de acuerdo contigo, *Paquita*, en cuanto a traducir "bastante" por "passablement". La intensidad de este último no alcanza la de "bastante", cosa que sí consigue "assez" (_passablement affecté_ sería _algo afectado, ligeramente afectado_), y, en ese sentido, no creo que debamos rebajar la intensidad de origen para mejorar la sonoridad.


----------



## Paquita

> *B. −* [Corresp. à _passable_ B] *1.* Synon. de _assez_ (v. ce mot I C 1), _plutôt, *notablement*_*.*
> 
> *2.* *Passablement de* + subst.Une quantité non négligeable de, une *bonne dose de, pas mal de*



Para el CNRTL citado y para mí, "passablement" es más intenso que "assez" 

Creo que depende del contexto: http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/passablement


> De façon passable, tout juste suffisante : Savoir passablement sa leçon.
> De façon notable ; assez : Une scène passablement ridicule.


¿o tal vez de la colocación del adverbio con respecto al verbo?

Otras posibilidades: plutôt http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/plutôt 


> *C. −* _P. ext._ [Suivi d'un adj., d'un adv. ou d'un groupe équivalent, sans comparaison explicite] *1.* Passablement. Synon. _assez, pas mal_ (v. _mal_2II A)._Une personne plutôt jolie_


o "pas mal" (citado en este "quote")


----------



## Víctor Pérez

La noticia le había afectado bastante,...

*1.- La nouvelle l'avait assez affecté,...

2.- La nouvelle l'avait passablement affecté,...
*
Je ne voudrais pas trop insister mais, pour moi, l'intensité de la première de ces deux phrases (1) rend mieux celle de la phrase d'origine que la deuxième.


----------



## hual

Víctor Pérez said:


> La noticia le había afectado bastante,...
> 
> *1.- La nouvelle lui avait assez affecté,... l'avait assez affecté... *(objet direct)
> *
> 2.- La nouvelle lui avait passablement affecté,... l'avait passablement affecté... *(objet direct)
> 
> Je ne voudrais pas trop insister mais, pour moi, l'intensité de la première de ces deux phrases (1) rend mieux celle de la phrase d'origine que la deuxième.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mais bien sûr! 
Figure-toi, *hual*, que j'avais remarqué cette erreur dans le post de *rarufriki *et que je m'étais dit que je devais lui en faire la remarque. Ensuite, sous le feu de l'action avec les _assez _et les _passablement_, j'ai relâché mon attention au point de tomber moi-même dans le panneau . 

Au fait, une idée sur le sujet principal de la discussion?


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Víctor,

En France on emploie "passablement" comme équivalent de "assez", "largement", "pas mal". On ne peut pas dire qu'il y ait une différence d'intensité dans l'usage de l'un ou l'autre. On les utilise comme synonymes. 

Quand on dit par exemple : "son attitude est passablement ridicule", c'est qu'elle l'est déjà beaucoup.

La proposition de Paquita est très juste.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Prefiero también _pas mal_ en esta frase. Al utilizar _assez_ lo entendería como _suficientemente_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## hual

Víctor, 
À mon avis, il faudrait d'abord se poser un certain nombre de questions qui en principe n'ont rien à voir avec la place de l'adverbe. À quoi a-t-on affaire au juste dans la phrase espagnole ? Compte-tenu de l'emploi de la locution conjonctive _así que _qui est fait dans l'énoncé espagnol, on peut se demander s'il y a effectivement un rapport cause-conséquence entre les deux propositions. Si tel était le cas, je dirais qu'il y a une certaine incompatibilité entre _así que _et _deduje_. En revanche, on peut se demander s'il ne s'agit pas plutôt d'une simple déduction à partir de la constation d'un état de chose déterminé, comme semble l'indiquer l'emploi du verbe _deduje_, mais alors à quoi bon utiliser la locution _así que _? Selon que l'interprétation sera l'une ou l'autre, on aura le choix entre plusieurs équivalences plus ou moins directes et qui, encore une fois, n'auront rien á voir avec la position de l'adverbe. Voici quelques suggestions oú je ne tiens compte que du premier critère (cause-conséquence)

_Cette nouvelle *l'*avait assez affecté*e*, si bien que j'ai décidé de la consoler.
Cette nouvelle *l'*ayant considérablement affecté*e*, j'ai décidé...
Cette nouvelle *l'*avait affecté*e *à tel point que...
Cette nouvelle *l'*avait beaucoup affecté*e*, ce qui m'a fait penser qu'il fallait...
Sachant combien cette nouvelle *l'*avait affecté*e*, ...





_


----------



## maricoré

Hola a todos:
De acuerdo con Víctor Pérez:
"La nouvelle l'avait assez affecté*e*" (el complemento directo está antes del verbo, por lo que el participio pasado hace concordancia con el mismo, ¿no?) es más intensa. 
Ahora bien: si en lugar de "passablement" usáramos "notamment", podría ser... aunque quizás se pase de intensidad.


----------



## maricoré

Ou encore mieux: "La nouvelle l'avait affectée considérablement". Creo que los adverbios cortos quedan mejor adelante y los largos, atrás.


----------



## hual

maricoré said:


> Hola a todos:
> De acuerdo con Víctor Pérez:
> "La nouvelle l'avait assez affecté*e*" (el complemento directo está antes del verbo, por lo que el participio pasado hace concordancia con el mismo, ¿no?) es más intensa.
> Ahora bien: si en lugar de "passablement" usáramos "notamment", podría ser... aunque quizás se pase de intensidad.


Hola Maricoré,
Es imposible utilizar _notamment, _ya que este adverbio significa _particularmente, especialmente, entre otras cosas, sobre todo, principalmente_.


----------



## maricoré

Gracias, Hual... 
Considérablement, entonces?


----------



## hual

_Considérablement_ figura entre mis propuestas enviadas a Víctor.


----------



## maricoré

Sí... eso estaba viendo...
**** Géré par PM. Martine (Mod...)
Gracias


----------



## rarufriki

¡Wow! xD

No he estado en todo el día y cuando vuelvo me encuentro con todas estas respuestas. Jamás pensé que esto diera para tanto xD 
Cuanto más leo la pregunta y mi formulación de la frase, más tonto me siento xD Vaya una traducción literal y cutre la que he hecho...he caído en cosas que se supone que sé perfectamente, especialmente con lo del _objet direct_ y _l'accord_ cuando este se coloca delante que han comentado *Paquit& *y *hual. *He traducido el le como un objeto indirecto, sin pensar en que el verbo en francés requería un objeto directo. Lo he olvidado por completo. Más imperdonable siendo un verbo que conozco  En cualquier caso mi oído no me engañaba al decirme que _assez _colocado tras el participio sonaba muy raro.

Sobre lo que comentas en tu último post, *hual*, preferiría hacer una traducción que suene natural en francés pero que sea lo más parecida posible a la frase original (que creo que está sacada de un libro, así que no tiene por qué ser algo absolutamente lógico, sino más bien una cuestión de estilo del escritor... quiero decir que yo tampoco hubiese escogido deducir en una frase así ). Como eso es lo que me van a pedir hacer, creo que usaré _déduiire. 
_
Con respecto a los adverbios propuestos, los que más me convencen son _considérablement _y _passablement,_ en ese orden.

En fin, como traducciones más o menos "definitivas" creo que pondría estas:

1. _La nouvelle l'avait considérablement affectée, donc j'ai déduit qu'il fallait la consoler._
2. _La nouvelle l'avait passablement affectée, donc j'ai déduit qu'il fallait la consoler._

Digo "definitivas" porque aún tengo alguna pregunta:
*** Lo siento pero solo se admite una pregunta por hilo, y tu pregunta se refería al lugar en el que se debe colocar el adverbio con el passé composé. No nos alejemos del tema. Norma 2
Y no revisamos, ni corregimos las traducciones. Norma 5
Gévy (moderadora)

6. 





maricoré said:


> Ou encore mieux: "La nouvelle l'avait affectée considérablement". Creo que los adverbios cortos quedan mejor adelante y los largos, atrás.


 ¿Es esto cierto? Porque a mí me ha convencido  tanto en 1 como en 2 poner el adverbio tras el participio no me suena mal en absoluto, a diferencia de lo que pasaba con "assez" 




¡Bueeeeno y eso es todo! Miles de milllones de gracias a todos, me estáis siendo de gran ayuda


----------



## maricoré

"*Creo* que los adverbios cortos quedan mejor adelante y los largos, atrás."
No sé si es regla... sé que me suena mejor cuando sigo este criterio. Pero consúltalo, porque cuando tocamos de oído podemos equivocarnos feeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooo.


----------



## rarufriki

No te preocupes, soy consciente de que era una hipótesis nada más  por eso he preguntado a los demás.


----------



## maricoré

Ok. Suerte, rarufriki.


----------



## maricoré

http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-70819.php 
Je viens de trouver cette page qui pourrait t'aider.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Paquit& said:


> Para el CNRTL citado y para mí, "passablement" es más intenso que "assez"



Tout compte fait, je m'aperçois que "passablement" est bien l'équivalent de "bastante" dans la phrase de *rarufriki* et que son intensité est, en effet, plus élevée que celle de "assez" (il faut bien rendre à César ce qui appartient à Jules, comme disait un de mes profs de maths...).


----------

